# java-html navigationsproblemchen



## tuHei (31. Aug 2004)

guten morgen allesamt!

ich hoffe jemand kann mir einen tip geben, wie ich mein problem hier lösen kann, welches folgendermassen aussieht:

ich habe ein navigationsmenu für eine Produkt-CD mit HTML gebastelt. Dieses hat drei frames; im ersten sind die navigationslinks, im zweiten die Überschrift und im dritten (mainframe) der angezeigte Inhalt. Sobald im mainframe eine seite geladen wird, wird per javascript (onLoad) die dazugehörige Überschrift im 2ten frame geladen. soweit-sogut, funktioniert prächtig. 

NUR, wenn ich VOR und ZURÜCK buttons einbaue (parent.frames[2].history.back() und forward()) geht als erstes das 2te frame (überschrift) in der history zurück. - weil dieses frame wohl erst nach dem mainframe, also als letztes geladen wurde - natürlich passt dann die Überschrift zu dem angezeigten Inhalt nicht. 
Wenn ich das frame so adressiere: parent.frames[2].history.back() müsste doch nur das eine frame - Nr.2 - angesprochen werden oder nicht? Warum werden die frames in der reihenfolge, wie dort die seiten geladen wurden von dem Befehl angesprochen? Ich muss diese drei frames auch leider behalten, sonst hätte ich schon lange eine Tabelle draus gemacht   :x 

Weiss jemand nen tip? bittebittebitte  ???:L


----------



## bygones (31. Aug 2004)

einen tipp habe ich schonmal : *Java != JavaScript* (siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 )

wird verschoben


----------



## Heiko (31. Aug 2004)

Schau mal hier nach, da findest du so gut wie alles, was einem bei JavaScript helfen kann.

Nicht aufgeben, ich kämpfe auch gerade mit der JavaScript. Mit Geduld kommst du schon weiter.

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## tuHei (31. Aug 2004)

@deathbyaclown   sry!!! deswegen bin ich ja in das anfängerforum gegangen, ich kenne den unterschied zwischen javascripts, applets und was es da sonst noch gibt nicht...

@heiko ich bin dauergast bei selfHTML  8)  hab die seiten auch schon mehrere male nach einer lösung durchforstet, nur leider erfolglos... der history-befehl macht einfach nicht was es soll, nämlich NUR das eine frame ansprechen, nun ja ich werds weiter versuchen und hoffe dass noch jemand n konstruktives kommentar hat


----------



## Heiko (31. Aug 2004)

Auch ich surfe schon den ganzen Morgen durchs SelfHtml, da bei mir ein seltsamer Fehler auftritt.
Vielleicht haben wir ja beide Glück und es findet sich eine Lösung.


----------

